# FF/FT: pair of gouramis



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm offering the 2 gouramis I have in my tank up for free OR trade. One is a pale blue gourami with an opalescent sheen to the fins. The other is a gold gourami with black tiger-like markings. Both are full grown at about 3.5", fat and healthy.

Pick up only (meet up possible if trading)


----------



## TwoStonedBirds (Nov 29, 2011)

bump for a nice gourami!


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Bump!.........


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Bumpity bump bump


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Another bump!


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

BUMP...just updated. Also looking to trade for other community fish.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Bump....please save my plants.


----------



## Fansons (May 20, 2010)

I gave mine free to a member, because they attack others...

Since that, I won't look at this kind of fish anymore.

I have a community planted fish tank FYI.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

My pair are very peaceful, docile fish, and a dream to have in my community tank along with my catfish and tetras. They are also quite sweet with one another, always keeping each other company.

I'm sure you've learned a personal lesson with yours though.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Bump with updates!


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

TGIF bump....


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I had gouramis before in a community tank with no problems at all, really nice gouramis u got there


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I would take them if you were closer. Would take forever to get there on the bus and back. Nice looking fish though.


----------



## hpfanatic (Jan 7, 2011)

PM sent. I can take them tomorrow.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeesh! How could giving such beautiful fish away for FREE be so difficult? One more bump before I give up.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Comon guys this are free,take them they need a new home


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I think the problem is transportation and not the fishes 
Did you say on another thread that you work near Metrotown Krystale or did I misread?


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Lol...are you threadstalking me PSpades ? Yes, I work on Kingsway, not super close to metro, but close enough that a slight detour will take me there. However, I wouldn't be able to meet up with livestock there bc I'd then have to take them to work and have them sit in the bag all day long.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

liquid_krystale said:


> Lol...are you threadstalking me PSpades ? Yes, I work on Kingsway, not super close to metro, but close enough that a slight detour will take me there. However, I wouldn't be able to meet up with livestock there bc I'd then have to take them to work and have them sit in the bag all day long.


Lol no, i think you posted that when someone was looking for shrimp..and i check out every thread so yeah 
I could meet you at your workplace before you have work then?


----------

